# Anyone know anything about the Crossfire CFA555S?



## Inigma (Mar 17, 2012)

I've picked up a couple crossfire CFA555S's, but the information I can find on them is pretty limited. Is the 4 channel section bridgeable? Is the sub channel 1 ohm capable? Will the bass knob from the Crossfire VR600D work with the CFA555S or is it incompatible? 

This is about all I could find;


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am very much a fan of the CFA lineup myself and would love to find a BNIB CFA1000D, kind of a goal to round out my nostalgic collection lol, gonna be tough! Anyways not to waste your space, I'm excited to see what info comes up in this post, those CFA555's are awfully awfully similar in design to Soundstream Reference 5 channel amps. Either xfire's engineers mimicked it or used to work for SS is my guess lol. I had a CFA brochure I got from a dealer in 1998 for the longest time and will try to dig it up for you so we will have the CFA555 specs!


----------



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

Really interesting amp


----------



## Inigma (Mar 17, 2012)

MikeT1982 said:


> I am very much a fan of the CFA lineup myself and would love to find a BNIB CFA1000D, kind of a goal to round out my nostalgic collection lol, gonna be tough! Anyways not to waste your space, I'm excited to see what info comes up in this post, those CFA555's are awfully awfully similar in design to Soundstream Reference 5 channel amps. Either xfire's engineers mimicked it or used to work for SS is my guess lol. I had a CFA brochure I got from a dealer in 1998 for the longest time and will try to dig it up for you so we will have the CFA555 specs!



If you can find that brochure, I'd love to see it. They remind me a lot of the Soundstreams too. I like those, I wouldn't mind having a set of those too someday. I'm not looking for more amps right now, but if I were looking for another amp set, I think a CFA1000D with an amp link to a CFA404S would be pretty cool.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

I would say, judging by this chart that the 4 channel section is not bridgeable, as it mentions N/A for that section. I would guess a minimum of 2 ohms for the sub channel also. I tried the wayback machine, could not get the manual for it. Maybe contact Crossfire?


----------



## Inigma (Mar 17, 2012)

I suspect the same. I didn't have any luck with the way back machine either. I e-mailed Crossfire yesterday. Hopefully I can get some good information from them. I found a more thorough pdf of the CFA manual, but it doesn't have the 1000d or the 555s in it. I don't know if there are any rules about posting it here, so if any one wants it, maybe I can e-mail it to them.


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey bro, i searched for but was unable to find that brochure, I hope I still have it :-/ sorry about that man. I am interested to see what info this post brings


----------



## Inigma (Mar 17, 2012)

MikeT1982 said:


> Hey bro, i searched for but was unable to find that brochure, I hope I still have it :-/ sorry about that man. I am interested to see what info this post brings



No worries. Thanks for looking.


I called Crossfire and not only were they very helpful, but they were able to e-mail me a pdf of the manual which I thought was awesome!

I scoured the internet and could not find this information so I'll answer my questions here in case anyone else is ever looking for the same info.


Lowest stable impedances are 2 ohm per the manual.

The four channel section of the amp is bridgeable by bridging front L- to front R+, and same for the rear. 

So it looks like I'll be installing these side by side, with the front channel of one amp powering horns, and the front and rear channels of the other amp bridged to power the midbasses and the sub channel of each pushing a sub each in IB. Now I just gotta make time to install. 

These originally reminded me of the soundstream amps as mentioned above, but they are practically identical to the old Fultron Competition 40x4/70x2 6 channel amplifiers. They must have been built at the same build house. I should have asked Crossfire while I had them on the phone if they knew anything about who designed it, whether or not it is the same as the fultron and who assembled them.

Here's a pic of them with a VR-705D I was able to pick up from a member here. Thanks 1sicls1.


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice info man thanks!


----------



## m3pat (Jul 10, 2013)

Here's my first post and contribution. I scanned in my old user manual for my CFA 555.
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1Xyi0ZoxvpMZmJFV25pTFV0eWs/edit?usp=sharing

Pat


----------



## Jln213 (Mar 5, 2020)

m3pat said:


> Here's my first post and contribution. I scanned in my old user manual for my CFA 555.
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1Xyi0ZoxvpMZmJFV25pTFV0eWs/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Pat


Broken link..


----------

